# Searching for a new Furry Friend



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

I live in Lafayette Indiana an hour north of Indianapolis and have been looking for a new friend to adopt I have tried all the rescues and the fees are too high for us I know they deserve it but being a veteran on a limited income it is a bit hard but we always give them excellent care and a loving home my last two were from shelters and loved them dearly if everyone could keep there eyes open for me i would appreciate it I do not expect to get one for free Thanks


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You might touch base w Sue McGaverick- she is in Louisville, KY.
[email protected]

Sue knows ALL the dogs in that area of the country...


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll keep my eyes open for you, but bear in mind my rescue "Zoe", while not having any adoption "fees", has cost thousands in vet bills. I'm blessed to be able to fit it into our budget, but worry that someday when I retire it won't be possible.

One advantage of "shelter" adoptions is that they almost always have been vet checked, heart-worm free and neutered, which accounts for the adoption fees.

How far are you able to travel and do you have any disabilities? I'm asking because I know of many organizations that offer help to disabled veterans.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Check Craigslist, Petfinder.com, and local area yard sale websites.


----------



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

My husband is a veteran and uses a wheelchair


----------

